# The Future of Special Operations Forces - testimony by Linda Robinson



## Ravage (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.cfr.org/national-security-and-defense/future-special-operations-forces/p28688

In her testimony before the House Committee on Armed Services Subcommittee on Emerging Threats and Capabilities, Linda Robinson details how U.S. Special Operations Forces can be restructured to better confront global challenges.

"Chairman Thornberry, Ranking Member Langevin, and members of the subcommittee, thank you for the opportunity to appear before this distinguished panel. The purpose of my testimony is to provide thoughts on the future of U.S. Special Operations Forces to include recent initiatives being considered by U.S. Special Operations Command and the Department of Defense.

You have my full bio, but I would like to note that I have spent 27 years reporting on and researching conflicts, and in the past 13 years my research has included a great deal of time in the field and at headquarters with special operations forces at all echelons, much of that in Latin America, Iraq and Afghanistan. I have published numerous articles and books, co-authored a government-sponsored study on SOF command and control since 9/11, and served as the writer for the Irregular Warfare Joint Operating Concept 2.0. Currently, at the Council on Foreign Relations, I am conducting a study and a roundtable series on the future of special operations forces. As part of that study I have
interviewed 50 senior and rising leaders in the SOF community as well as policy officials. The intent of this project is to take a broad look at what is needed to enhance the strategic impact of SOF going forward.

In addition I am researching my next book on special operations forces in Afghanistan. In the past two years I have spent 22 weeks in Afghanistan, much of that time following the implementation of the village stability operations and Afghan Local Police initiative, which as you know is the largest single SOF endeavor under way at this time with its projected expansion to 99 sites. I would also like to note that in the coming weeks the Special Operations Joint Task Force (SOJTF) will assume command and control of all SOF units in Afghanistan for the first time in the war. This is an important milestone in intra-SOF unity of command which should lead to greater synergy among the various “SOF" tribes.” These hearings are devoted to the larger questions about the development and employment of SOF worldwide, but I will refer to the Afghan case to illustrate some of my broader observations."

The rest of her testimony is available here:
http://i.cfr.org/content/publications/attachments/L.RobinsonTestimony070912.pdf

I'm no expert, nor would ever pretend to be, but stating: "13 years my research has included a great deal of time in the field and at headquarters with special operations forces at all echelons, much of that in Latin America, Iraq and Afghanistan." makes one competent in the issue of utilising SOF in future conflicts?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 13, 2012)

"Masters of Chaos" was a great book but I hardly think it makes one an expert on SOF restructuring and utilization.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree.  Does she have a security clearance and access to the top level leadership of SOF organizations?  And more importantly, are they willing to talk to her?  If not, she doesn't know shit.


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2012)

What, were Mark Bowden or Sean Naylor unavailable to provide their "expertise" to Congress?

Asshat journalists...If I spend 13 years talking to doctors and reading the JAMA, does make me a doctor? If I spend 13 years of playing Microsoft Flight Sim and talking to pilots does that mean I can fly a 747?

Self-righteous, arrogant shitheads.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 13, 2012)

Remember that scene in "Three Kings" where the journalist gets humped by Clooney's SF character? Now _THAT's_ what I call unprecedented access.  LOL!


----------



## dknob (Jul 13, 2012)

most memorable scene in Three Kings was the Colonel saying to Clooney:

_"You want to occupy Iraq and do Vietnam again? Is that your brilliant idea?"_

Three Kings is from 1999 btw.


----------



## dknob (Jul 13, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> If I spend 13 years of playing Microsoft Flight Sim and talking to pilots does that mean I can fly a 747?


 
that's debatable. lol


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 13, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> What, were Mark Bowden or Sean Naylor unavailable to provide their "expertise" to Congress?
> 
> Asshat journalists...If I spend 13 years talking to doctors and reading the JAMA, does make me a doctor? If I spend 13 years of playing Microsoft Flight Sim and talking to pilots does that mean I can fly a 747?
> 
> Self-righteous, arrogant shitheads.


 
Engine on, pull up, autopilot, autopilot land, engine off.

So yes, I think you could


----------

